# Been Loved Symphony



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This time i had called the Falco symphony musicians but they never showed up as they were all busy. So i bring back the Herr Mozart symphony musicians who played at byzantine emperor joseph 2 court! The red coats wearing musicians!

image shack

The music instruments here used are all old ones violins, big violas, drums, bassoons, glockenspiel and harpsichord! The theme then naturally would be on a mid-high note, but in this music we would then try only playing low note music. Maybe some of you would find the lyrics of this song ordinary and many would find it promiscous. But this song is i feel based on 'love' as an emotion which would largely then be preferred by even herr mozart as his music of byzantine times.
So it goes....






Herr Mozart would sing it himself and the sound of the music will reverberate at the outdoors! Like soul music in slow rhythmic!

Lay a whisper on my pillow,
leave the winter on the ground.
I wake up lonely, there's air of silence
in the bedroom and all around.

Touch me now, I close my eyes and dream away.

It must have been love but it's over now.
It must have been good but I lost it somehow.
It must have been love but it's over now.
From the moment we touched 'til the time had run out.

Make-believing we're together,
that I'm sheltered by your heart.
But in and outside I've turned to water
like a teardrop in your palm.
And it's a hard winter's day, I dream away.

It must have been love but it's over now,
it was all that I wanted, now I'm living without.
It must have been love but it's over now,
it's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows
it's where the wind blows

It must have been love but it's over now,
it was all that I wanted, now I'm living without.
It must have been love but it's over now,
it's where the water flows...

I would not like to write down the solfege' this time, i leave that to your imaginations. Perhaps i would like to bring upon katarina cavalieri to sing in her tune but with slow soft low to mid pitch voice! The words lyrics could have been better.
As salieri describes catarina cavalieri," there she was, i don't know where they met, or how! there she stood on stage for all to see... showing off on the stage like a greedy song bird she was.....
ten minutes of ghastly scales ******* whizing up and down fireworks of the fair ground!"


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Bellbottom, this is posted in the wrong place.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I recall that such similar symphony is played in modern day in somewhere in france! There is a similar outdoors in france a serene garden. But i remember that it was not able to play 'been loved symphony' like of old byzantine musicians!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Huh? I think something was lost in translation...


----------

